
Show HN: Real-Time Cryptocurrency Market Analysis Tool with Custom Calculations - binaryoverdose
https://binaryoverdose.com
======
binaryoverdose
Features include:

\- Make your own fields with custom calculations

\- Over 3,000 cryptocurrencies

\- Nearly 200 fields from multiple data sources

\- Tradingview charts

\- Sort & filter

\- State-full URLs

\- Real time updates

\- Curated data

Checkout the full overview video or skip to a timestamp:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE)

0:24 - Overview
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=24s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=24s)

2:10 - Custom Views
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=130s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=130s)

2:55 - Fundamental Analysis View
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=175s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=175s)

3:57 - Price Orientated View
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=237s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=237s)

5:18 - Custom Calculations
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=318s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk2qgJfjlWE&t=318s)

Custom calculations text version (Hackernoon)

[https://hackernoon.com/advanced-cryptocurrency-market-
analys...](https://hackernoon.com/advanced-cryptocurrency-market-analysis-via-
custom-calculations-ih1j3xix)

New data and features being added regularly. Portfolios coming soon :-)

Peace

